# Обновлена русификация форума

## achumakov

Коллеги!

Я обновил русификацию форума. 

Еще в личных настроках есть смысл изменить формат даты на

D d M Y H:i

Русские кнопочки появятся чуть позже.

Вопрос с кодировкой UTF8 обсуждается.

Чего бы нам еще хотелось?

-achumakov

----------

## Bentley

 *achumakov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Русские кнопочки появятся чуть позже.
> 
> 

 

А какая в этом необходимость? Русско-говорящее сообщество и так думаю в курсе, что где написано, а вот иноязычных пользователей, которые сюда хоть и редко, но заглядывают, это сильно смутит.

----------

## achumakov

 *Bentley wrote:*   

>  *achumakov wrote:*   
> 
> Русские кнопочки появятся чуть позже.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Русскими кнопки становятся при русском языке интерфейса. Иноязычные пользователи его вряд ли включают!

----------

## 4le

 *achumakov wrote:*   

> Коллеги!
> 
> Я обновил русификацию форума. 
> 
> Еще в личных настроках есть смысл изменить формат даты на
> ...

 

Чтоб вопрос с кодировкой UTF8 наконец-таки был обсуждён и решён в пользу последнего.

----------

## achumakov

 *4le wrote:*   

> Чтоб вопрос с кодировкой UTF8 наконец-таки был обсуждён и решён в пользу последнего.

 

Вопрос обсужден.

Решен в пользу UTF8.

Ждем двух вещей:

- пока tomk доточит поддержку UTF8 в движке поиска (который на этом форуме свой -- стандартный не держит нагрузку).

- пока он же сделает автовыбор языка при загрузке форума по настройкам браузера.

Подогреваем. Поддержка предложена. Русский язык обновлен. Я участник доработки форума.

----------

## fank

achumakov

наконец-то хоть какое-то развитие!

есть пару предожений...

хотелось бы иметь возможность кликом мыши вписывать ник в окно редактирования, как это сделано на руборде

и ещё один момент - раньше, помнится, здесь отвечать можно было в окне, находящемся снизу треда (опять же как на руборде), то есть без лишнего клика, таба и двух лишних фреймов, как сделано сейчас

насколько я знаю, это делается подключением модулей

вобщем-то, это глобальная фишка, но можно ли пропихнуть такое предложение? вроде как чтоб можно было выбирать самостоятельно?..

----------

## achumakov

 *fank wrote:*   

> achumakov
> 
> наконец-то хоть какое-то развитие!
> 
> есть пару предожений...
> ...

 

мне нужны ссылки на моды и примеры использования. закину удочку. не обещаю быстро - сейчас приоритет в локализации и UTF8

----------

## fank

по моему запросу: http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=230887

остальное пока ищу

ещё неплохая вещь http://www.phpbbguru.net/mods/?id=120#120

First Post On Every Page

может понадобиться для коллективного перевода или составления FAQ

вот мне подсказали на руборде как сделать вставку ника

 *Quote:*   

> в viewtopic_body.tpl находишь 
> 
> ```
>  {postrow.POSTER_NAME} 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## achumakov

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> по моему запросу: http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=230887
> 
> остальное пока ищу
> ...

 

так и запишем. Предложу!

----------

## lefsha

 *achumakov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - пока tomk доточит поддержку UTF8 в движке поиска (который на этом форуме свой -- 

 

Теперь понятно почему оно так криво работает...

лучше уж стандартный использовали или форум другой поставили...

А если так сильно тормозит, то наверняка перловый форум есть...

Сколько не писали - а воз и ныне там....

На счет UTF-8 - здорово!

Неужели правда будет...

P.S. правда - кто спец по форумам? Неужели лучшего не найти?

А то стыдно ведь...

----------

## achumakov

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *achumakov wrote:*   
> 
> - пока tomk доточит поддержку UTF8 в движке поиска (который на этом форуме свой --  
> 
> Теперь понятно почему оно так криво работает...
> ...

 

Если предлагаешь свою кандидатуру - см. код форума здесь: http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/

Критикуя - предлагай; предлагая - ... !

----------

## lefsha

Ты меня не понял. Я не форум...

Речь шла о форуме - программе, а не человеке.

Еще раз медленно:

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. правда - кто спец по форумам? Неужели лучшего не найти?
> 
> А то стыдно ведь...
> 
> 

 

толкование   :Rolling Eyes: 

Существует ли человек, который разбирается в движках к форумам и знает

все известные на сегодня движки. Неужели не найти лучшего

движка чем тот, которым мы пользуемся.

А то стыдно ведь...

Так понятно?  :Smile: 

Все что ты сделал замечательно.

То о чем я писал тебя не касается, если

конечно не ты писал поиск на этом форуме.

----------

## achumakov

Новости: как видите, автоопределение кодировки на форуме и русские кнопки появились.

Приступаем к utf8  :Wink: 

Заодно я запостил заплатку на stopwords, чтобы они в разных регистрах обрабатывались, и она включена в код форума (база станет на 10% меньше  :Wink: 

----------

## fank

to lefsha:

ты чего буянишь? зачем тебе спец? какие у тебя предложения по улучшению форума?

где и что криво работает? поиск работает отлично, а, учитывая тот факт, что им очень многие просто не умеют пользоваться, было бы лучше написать пару строк в ЧАВО, дабы народ не плодил дублей здесь, а то действительно поиск будет скоро тормозить, перемалывая одни и те же стенания по поводу давно обсосанных проблем...

давай конкретные предложения или хотя бы скажи, зачем тебе спец

ссылу на сырцы те дали, хочешь помочь - давай патчи   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lefsha

 *fank wrote:*   

> to lefsha:
> 
> ты чего буянишь? зачем тебе спец? какие у тебя предложения по улучшению форума?
> 
> 

 

1. Я не буяню.

2. Мне спец не нужен. Спец нужен тем, кто выбрал этот форум.

3. Предложения по улучшению высказывались неоднократно.

И не только мной. Повторять смысла нет.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> где и что криво работает? поиск работает отлично, а, учитывая тот факт, что им очень многие просто не умеют пользоваться,
> 
> 

 

Поиск работает ужасно! Это не просто плохо - это ужасно!

Это худший поиск из тех что я знаю.

Говорилось об этом неоднократно. Реакции ноль.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> было бы лучше написать пару строк в ЧАВО, дабы народ не плодил дублей здесь, а то действительно поиск будет скоро тормозить, перемалывая одни и те же стенания по поводу давно обсосанных проблем...
> 
> 

 

Первым пунктом в ЧАВО должно стоять следующее.

Вопрос1: как правильно пользоваться поиском на forums.gentoo.org?

Ответ: откройте сайт www.google.com и с первым ключевым словом gentoo

введите свой запрос.

Вопрос2: как правильно пользоваться местным встроенным поиском?

Ответ: никогда этого не делайте. и см ответ на первый вопрос.

Если проблема не решается, значит ее будут поднимать снова и снова.

Ничего удивительного я тут не вижу.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> давай конкретные предложения или хотя бы скажи, зачем тебе спец
> 
> ссылу на сырцы те дали, хочешь помочь - давай патчи  

 

Я уже давал предложения. Смысла повторять не вижу.

Еще раз не мне спец нужен, а тем кто выбрал этот форум.

Есть ошибки, которые имеет смысл исправлять.

А есть ошибки, которые не имеет смысла исправлять, можно только

полностью заменить форум.

Пример на эту темы Вы сами. Если Вы не замечаете, что поиск работает

криво, то как мне Вам объяснить, что это не так?

Тем более как убедить, что работать должно по другому.

Очень тяжело показать людям те вещи, которые они не видят.

Как пример. Есть люди у которых виндовс никогда не падал

и приложения в нем никогда не падали. Они не имели проблем

с ним. Они никогда не поймут зачем им что-то кроме виндовс.

Почему в виндовсе находят ошибки в производственной версии?

Потому что тестировщики сказали, что ошибок нет и все работает

замечательно...

Далее по вопросу связанному с устройством форума имеет смысл

обращаться в основной форум.

Просто в связи с доступным новым переводом - вспомнилась старая проблема

вот и не удержался.

----------

## lefsha

 *achumakov wrote:*   

> Новости: как видите, автоопределение кодировки на форуме и русские кнопки появились.
> 
> Приступаем к utf8 
> 
> Заодно я запостил заплатку на stopwords, чтобы они в разных регистрах обрабатывались, и она включена в код форума (база станет на 10% меньше 

 

Молодец!

Я так понимаю что перезд на UTF-8 коснется и другие форумы

или это отдельный шаг?

Будет делаться полная перекодировка или как?

----------

## dragn

utf-8 это хорошо..)

koi8 почему-то автоматически не определяется и приходится все время в ручную выставлять....

----------

## fank

так ничего и не понял   :Confused: 

что нужно? где не работает?

прозвучало так: все уже давно знают об этих глюках, один ты остался во вчерашнем дне...

----------

## achumakov

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *achumakov wrote:*   Новости: как видите, автоопределение кодировки на форуме и русские кнопки появились.
> 
> Приступаем к utf8 
> 
> Заодно я запостил заплатку на stopwords, чтобы они в разных регистрах обрабатывались, и она включена в код форума (база станет на 10% меньше  
> ...

 

1. Переезжать будут все без исключения форумы Gentoo.

2. Будет делаться полная перекодировка базы - см. http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/scripts/projectUTF8/

3. 2lefsha: я буду благодарен за любые конкретные примеры того, как не работает поиск (т.е. образцы запроса, по которому Google находит, а встроенный поиск - нет, или наоборот, находит лишнее). За аргументированные предложения по расширению поиска - тоже.

PS. К сожалению, stopwords отложены до UTF8, чтобы не повредить китайцам и не возбуждать интерес у европейцев  :Wink: 

----------

## achumakov

Да, еще: koi8r не определяется автоматически специально: установка кодировки едина для всего форума,

и представьте, каково будет полякам или китайцам... Ждите utf8.

----------

## 4le

 *achumakov wrote:*   

> Ждите utf8.

 

Докелева?

----------

## fank

вот обнаружил опечатку в окне поиска

вместо "Показывать результаты как: Сообщений" (радиобаттон)

нужно "Показывать результаты как: Сообщения"

осталось видимо после "Показывать результаты в виде..."

но нынешний вариант имхо дружелюбнее и понятнее

----------

## rusxakep

Я думаю "Сообщений" взято из другого куска. Как бы не стало потом в том месте: "Сегодня написано 2022 Сообщения"  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Я думаю "Сообщений" взято из другого куска. Как бы не стало потом в том месте: "Сегодня написано 2022 Сообщения" 

 

Тогда можно сделать так: «Сегодня написано сообщений: 123»

----------

## rusxakep

Сразу возникнут проблемы на других языках  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Сразу возникнут проблемы на других языках 

 

С чего это вдруг? У них это будет написано как было.

----------

## rusxakep

Не совсем. Если слово сообщений "отдельно-стоящее" будут грабли. Я не знаю как сделано - я просто сделал предположение, что если менять расположение слов в общем стиле - то будут траблы - если стиль исключительно руссиш - то скорее всего - все будет нормально. Попробовать стоит, прежде чем обсуждать  :Smile: 

----------

## lend

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Не совсем. Если слово сообщений "отдельно-стоящее" будут грабли. Я не знаю как сделано - я просто сделал предположение, что если менять расположение слов в общем стиле - то будут траблы - если стиль исключительно руссиш - то скорее всего - все будет нормально. Попробовать стоит, прежде чем обсуждать 

 Обсудить стоит прежде, чем пробовать. Я за UTF-8. Поиск по-моему работает прекрасно, никаких траблов не заметил.

----------

## ova

 *dragn wrote:*   

> koi8 почему-то автоматически не определяется и приходится все время в ручную выставлять....

 

У меня тоже так было. Выставил в профиле язык: Русский и firefox стал нормально определять кодировку.

Для того чтобы искать в форуме по русским словам, нужно явно в списке форумов выбирать Russian. Иначе ничего не находит.

----------

## achumakov

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Сразу возникнут проблемы на других языках 

 

Исправил на "Показывать в виде" - "Сообщений" нельзя изменять, слишком много где используется.

----------

## James77

Ц эущО ъчГуэЦБч р прБчэпБьГуАзчэ Юужьэу ДпуЮ ДчзА рзшНГпуБ Cyrillic ISO 8859-5

рэуАБч KOI-8R

ъчшЦГпуБАО пяЮпзптпяЮп

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *James77 wrote:*   

> у меня почемуто в автоматическом режиме фаер фокс включает Cyrillic ISO 8859-5
> 
> вместо KOI-8R
> 
> получается абракадабра

 

Заметно  :Smile: 

Поищи поиском, обсуждались схожие проблемы.

----------

## fank

а как с моими предложениями дела обстоят?

опять рывок вперёд и всё затихло....

блин...   :Sad: 

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Я так понял что переход форума на UTF-8 откладывается?

Жаль... Ну почему бы не использовать одну универсальную кодировку?

----------

## ykar

 *James77 wrote:*   

> у меня почемуто в автоматическом режиме фаер фокс включает Cyrillic ISO 8859-5
> 
> вместо KOI-8R
> 
> получается абракадабра

 

У меня схожая проблема. Все потому что Firefox-у нигде не говорится какая кодировка и он использует модуль автоопределения кодировки (по частотности). А модуль определяет не правильно (он эвристический потому и нет никаких гарантий что он 100% правильно определит)

Вот:

Content-Type: text/html (из HTTP ответа)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html"> (из html)

отсюда ну никак не ясно что страничка в koi8-r

Как workaround - можно выключить автоопределение кодировки View / Character Encoding / Auto-Detect / Off и насильно выставить KOI8-R View / Character Encoding / More Encodings / East European / Cyrillic (KOI8-R)

----------

## achumakov

Указание кодировки отключено специально, чтобы не мешать другим языкам.

Энтузиасты со знанием PHP могут помочь доработать поисковый движок для совместимости с utf8, что приблизит перевод форума на utf.

----------

